# Estabilizador de pc defectuoso?



## Elektro90 (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola,
Tengo 2 dudas respecto a 2 estababilizador

*Estabilizador 1*

Me he dado cuenta que cuando conecto una PC al estabilizador 1, la PC se apaga a los 20 minutos aprox, yo pensaba que era algo componente de la PC pero no lo es. He probado con 3 PC distintas y pasa lo mismo, dichas pc no se apagan cuando los pongo en otra ubicación de la red electrica (otro estabilizador). Asi que medi el voltaje que sale del estabilizador y me dió
un valor de 218V AC, medi el voltaje de los demás estabilizadores y me dieron 210, 230 y 220V AC asi que asumo que el valor de 218V AC está correcto, pero podria estar equivocado. Qué otra prueba podria hacerle a este estabilizador 1??

*Estababilizador 2*
Con este no hay problemas de apagado de PC, pero hay algo que me llamó la atención. La luz de interruptor de encendido "parpadea todo el tiempo", asi que pensé en 2 posibilidades: el led del interruptor está dañado o el estabilzador en si está dañado. Abri el estabilzador y encontre una placa muy básica el cual fisicamente todo está correcto. Medi el voltaje de salida del estabilzador y obtuve 214V AC.
Cómo puedo testear ese interruptor? y también todo el estabilizador. Me dió la impresión de que al mover el estabilazor cuando está encendido la luz parpadea aún más. Podria ser una soldadura fria?.
Con respecto al interruptor tiene 3 salidas  en la parte posterior A y B Siempre están en corto, B Y C tiene 2 lectura abierto cuando el interruptor presionado esta hacia off y cerrado cuando está presionado hacia on. A cual de esas salidas le aplico voltaje y cuanto voltaje le aplico para encender la luz del interruptor??

Les adjunto una imagen de los estabilzadores y del interruptor (switch) que estoy viendo.
Con resp


Cualquier ayuda será agradecida
Saludos

Aqui la imagen que hice para el interruptor con los 3 pines o salidas


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola 

Las UPS, o estabilizadores, generan una señal sinusoidal modificada (http://www.solener.com/ondas.gif) a partir de una batería interna. La duración de la misma depende de su característica interna (Voltaje, amperes/hora) y del consumo del equipo conectado a la salida de la UPS.

Antes de que se agote el suministro de la UPS, suele activarse una alarma sonora mediante unos BIPS de diferente intermitencia. Sería bueno indicaras el modelo de tu estabilizador).

Prueba que tu UPS esté detectando que está conectada a la energía eléctrica: la conectas, la enciendes, ves todos los indicadores luminosos y, sin apagarla, la desconectas de la red eléctrica y te fijas en que indicador se apagó.

Lo siguiente es probar la UPS conectando una carga resistiva: una ampolleta de 100w, y la analizas.

Nos cuentas como te fue 

Saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (Ene 8, 2011)

El estabilizador/ups es identico al que adjunto en la imagen, es básico, fábricado manualmente creo, tiene el interriptor de encendido y un led que está de adorno. EL estabilizador en si enciende incluso logra encender la PC, lo que me inquieta es porqué parpadea mucho la luz del interruptor, por ahi me recomendaron que para encender ese interrupor tengo que aplicarle el voltaje de 110V AC O 220A AC a las patas A Y C. Ambos ups me dan un voltaje de 215V AC aprox. Ese voltaje seria prueba suficiente para afirmar que todo está bien????

Estos tipos de ups no tienen alarma, ya lo abri tiene una configuración muy básica.

Saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 8, 2011)

Puedo ayudarte, pero si no tienes un osciloscopio para observar la estabilidad del voltaje y si no tienes el esquema oficial, al menos dibuja un diagrama del conexionado para que te pueda yo u otro técnico orientar. Lo que ocurre es que cada uno tiene su propia metodología para abordar los problemas como el tuyo en condiciones similares.
Yo opto por tratar de hacerme un esquema, a falta del original, y de anotar los voltajes que encuentro en la mayoría de los puntos de conexión. Crees que puedas hacer algo así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

Elektro90 dijo:


> El *estabilizador/ups* es identico al que adjunto en la imagen, es básico, fábricado manualmente creo, tiene el interriptor de encendido y un led que está de adorno. ......


¿ Estas seguro de que eso es un estabilizador / *UPS* ?
Me parece que es solo un estabilizador.

Ábrelo y revisa si tiene un fusible por cada bobina del transformador o unos solo general, si es el primer caso, revisalos.

Puede ser que al conmutar alguno de los derivados del transformador, corte la alimentación por un brevisimo lapso que alcanza para apagar tu PC.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 8, 2011)

Deberias con un VARIAC alimentar el supuesto estabilizador y medir si funciona al variar la entrada como se comporta la salida. El supuesto led que parpadea, no sera un NEON? y que tiene que parpadea, anda? o solo te inquieta ver la luz que parpadea?


----------



## cansi22 (Ene 8, 2011)

El interuptor es el tipico naranja con el neon a 220v o 125v, dependiendo de al region. A la regleta de mi PC le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Elektro90 (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola, Fogonazo.  Es solo una estabilizador, Sucede que muchos cuando les digo esa palabra no me entienden y me corrigen afirmando que es un UPS. Además tiene un sólo fusible.

Le he puesto un poco de más atención y encontré esto.  

*El estabilizador 1.*
Al parecer el problema estaba en el enchufe, precisamente en el socket de la pared, estaba de color marron, es decir ligeramente quemado. Asumo que esto sucedió porque no habia un buen contacto enchufe y el socket de la pared. AL ver en el socket de la pared los soportes de metal de hecho que estaban abiertos. Creo que está es una falla común cuando hay falso contacto. Ustedes saben más q yo y pueden corroborrar esa falla. Conecté al otro hueco del socket y la Pc no se apaga, bueno todavia esta en evalucación, después lo confirmaré.

*El estabilizador 2*
Exacto cansi22, es un interuptor naranja con el neon a 220v.
Si elbrujo me inquietaba que parpadee la luz del interruptor, encendia el estabilizador hasta que hoy dejo de encender. Yo pensaba que solo el interruptor estaba dañado pero veo que no fue asi.
Voy a abrir y revisar más y les comentaré.

Aproposito cómo podria encender ese interruptor?? tiene tres patas A; B Y C , A y B siempre estan en corto. C y D depende del switch on/off


Saludos!


----------



## Carlos7319 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hola, necesito ayuda, tengo un estabilizador y al conectarlo hacía parpadear la luz del raton y hacía que el cpu haga sonidos raros y que se apague y se prenda junto al monitor a cada rato, ésto pudo haber quemado algún componente del cpu? No se mucho de tecnologia, necesito ayuda.


----------

